# The BRITS 2009



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Fucking hell. It's all kicking off with one of the funniest performances I have ever seen. I literally don't know what Bono is doing, he has black eyeshadow on and looks a bit like Eddie Izzard on and is doing some proper dickhead dancing.

And WHAT is that song? Sexy Boots? I felt sick.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2009)

Go to bed then.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Kylie *swoon*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

oh my fucking gawd. this looks like its gwan go bad worse than mick and sam....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh my fucking gawd. this looks like its gwan go bad worse than mick and sam....



"They have no dignity" was Mr. QofG's comment on the presenters - but he has perked up considerably now Girls Aloud are on


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Oooh I like Sarah's twenties hairdo.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oooh I like Sarah's twenties hairdo.


 
She's had that for months.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Girls Aloud are fab as usual and look bloody fantastic.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

i quite like that one and they all managed to sing in the same key by the end (and didn't they look saucy?)

but the missus said "oh put some clothes on" at the end so she ain't impressed.

duffy's annoying me a bit already.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> She's had that for months.



alright sarah stalker


----------



## Liveist (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish I wasn't watching this


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

I laughed when Fearne said 'Duffy McDuffster'.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe the BRITS are still as shit as ever. Why can't we do awards shows? It's pathetic - Corden and Horne are just unfunny cunts, Kylie's floundering, Cotton should be shot in the face, U2 seem to have made their worst record ever..
Fuck me, it's awful.

Enjoyed GA though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Liveist said:


> I wish I wasn't watching this



You know you have to though - even if it is just to complain!

I wish I was one of Girls Aloud. They are mighty purdy.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm hoping James and Matt will calm down a bit then they'll be fine.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> I can't believe the BRITS are still as shit as ever. Why can't we do awards shows? It's pathetic - Corden and Horne are just unfunny cunts, Kylie's floundering, Cotton should be shot in the face, U2 seem to have made their worst record ever..
> Fuck me, it's awful.
> 
> Enjoyed GA though


It's the skits. I hate the skits. They always feel really like embarassing A Level Drama improv where you're trying too hard to be funny.

Kylie has never had any personality anyway.



QueenOfGoths said:


> You know you have to though - even if it is just to complain!
> 
> I wish I was one of Girls Aloud. They are mighty purdy.



I want to be each and every one of them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

ha! he tried to speak into the statue


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Alex James reminds me a bit of Hugo from the vicar of dibley.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw Alex James seemed really nervous!

the. 
nominees.
for. 
best...british.....act.

heheheheh.

I love him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

"She's So Lov-er-ly. She's so Lov-er-ly" 

Oh god I'm going to be singing that all night now


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Alex James reminds me a bit of Hugo from the vicar of dibley.



NOOOOO!

He's so sexy, his hair is amazing, and he's all cross legged and swishy and he makes cheese.


----------



## aurora green (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't believe I am watching this pile of shite. I officially have no life.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> I can't believe the BRITS are still as shit as ever. Why can't we do awards shows? It's pathetic - Corden and Horne are just unfunny cunts, Kylie's floundering, Cotton should be shot in the face, U2 seem to have made their worst record ever..
> Fuck me, it's awful.
> 
> Enjoyed GA though


better out than in eh?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

aurora green said:


> Can't believe I am watching this pile of shite. I officially have no life.



welcome to my world.


----------



## aurora green (Feb 18, 2009)

and now...when you thought things couldn't get any worse...coldplay


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> NOOOOO!
> 
> He's so sexy, his hair is amazing, and he's all cross legged and swishy and he makes cheese.



The man is downright paunchy.


----------



## kerb (Feb 18, 2009)

and there goes Chris Martin jumping up on stage in a military jacket


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

I like this one  ... shame Chris Martin is such a twat though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> The man is downright paunchy.



That's what Mr. QofG's said "Mmmm. He's put on weight since leaving Blur"!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

The set design is woeful. Ive just turned on to see cardboard cows. 

Who is doing the voice over?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

aurora green said:


> and now...when you thought things couldn't get any worse...coldplay


coldplay and U2 in the space of half an hour.

fucking hell.

Chris Martin is being very bend over crouchy when he sings.


----------



## Lea (Feb 18, 2009)

aurora green said:


> and now...when you thought things couldn't get any worse...coldplay



Exactly. I really don't understand the appeal of Coldplay. Their music is so mediocre. 

Re: Alex James, I think that he is yummy!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 18, 2009)

Bring back Sam Fox and Mick Fleetwood ;-)


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

the FUCK is this song?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> The man is downright paunchy.



He makes cheese!

I also respect his right to wear brown chords.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> the FUCK is this song?


dunno but i would ban it.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Jamie Oliver and Jamie Cullum.

What a fucking combo.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Jamie Cullum. Hmm. 

Even Teeps doesnt spend that much time on her hair.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Who is doing the voice over?


 
Johnny Vegas


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Jamie Cullum. Hmm.
> 
> Even Teeps doesnt spend that much time on her hair.



He should copy her haircut, might make him look taller.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Lea said:


> Exactly. I really don't understand the appeal of Coldplay. Their music is so mediocre.


 
It's all fucking mediocre. Not just Coldplay. It IS the Brits...


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

Coldplay are just a disgrace, and Chris Martin REALLY shouldn't be bearing his midriff under a shorty tshirt. The thought of him being perceived as in any way sexy makes me do an electrogirl style bit of sick in my mouth


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Wales should be bombed if Duffy fucking wins another award.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> He should copy her haircut, might make him look taller.



At glance  I saw how he'd artfully loosened his tie, and left his top button undone. I had the strongest urge to slap his face. 


And Coldplay ARE a proper disgrace.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

i thought that trailer was for Celebrity Jews


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

has Kylie had a stroke?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> has Kylie had a stroke?


 
I couldn't reach her to stroke her


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm 5 mins behind sorry. Putting aside the fact that chris martin is a cunt and the band are shit his voice is really bad tonight. He can't hit any notes.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Natalie Imbrulia looks like Carol Vordeman!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

come on ac/dc


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Mr QofG's used to see Natalie Imbruglia in Windsor Gym sometimes. But not in those shoes, he would like to point out.

He would also like to say AC/DC ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

damned.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Natalie Imbruglia's shoes are fantastic.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

I actually like Kings of Leon


----------



## Lea (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Natalie Imbrulia looks like Carol Vordeman!!



LOL very uncanny actually!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

"hey - we're kerrazy!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I actually like Kings of Leon



I like his hair


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

who books Corden and Horne for this stuff? they were shite on the Secret Policeman's Ball, they're shite on this. They may (it's debatable) be funny as actors, but they're not comedians.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

This is like a really bad car crash.  It's awful and tragic and I know I shouldn't be watching, but I can't help myself..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Is that Paul Weller's real hair?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

the "comedians" are about as funny as gout


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

What the fuck do you people expect it to be? It's a shite awards ceremony is all.

Russel Brand got pushed out the country, he could probably do it.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

the terrible thing is you end up looking forward to performances by artists you can't stand because at least then no fucker is talking shite and mugging at the camera


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

waves at fieryjack


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the "comedians" are about as funny as gout



Yep. Bring on the tumbleweed. El Jefe has got it right - they're comic actors, NOT comedians.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Coldplay are just a disgrace, and Chris Martin REALLY shouldn't be bearing his midriff under a shorty tshirt. The thought of him being perceived as in any way sexy makes me do an electrogirl style bit of sick in my mouth



I've had 2 sick in mouth moments now, and we're not even half way through.


The presenting is even too wacky for my tastes.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the "comedians" are about as funny as gout


THe presenting team is shockingly bad. 

But I cant think of anyone well known enough to anchor the show that I wouldnt hate.


----------



## aurora green (Feb 18, 2009)

Do people really like Duffy's voice?


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> has Kylie had a stroke?



a stroke of botox.

or ten.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

aurora green said:


> Do people really like Duffy's voice?


 
No.

Whiny little cuntbag.


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 18, 2009)

oh and I know this comment is 45 minutes late but my 25 year crush on Bono is officially OVER 

God can you imagine what his kids must be thinking


----------



## Lea (Feb 18, 2009)

aurora green said:


> Do people really like Duffy's voice?



At least she's not singing Mercy again!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> No.
> 
> Whiny little cuntbag.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

GA were ace.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> THe presenting team is shockingly bad.
> 
> But I cant think of anyone well known enough to anchor the show that I wouldnt hate.



some people can  pull it off - Ross is the master, Russell Brand was funny. Or at least get some real comedians, with timing and that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

aurora green said:


> Do people really like Duffy's voice?



I like it  I mean not excluding everything else but I do like it


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> oh and I know this comment is 45 minutes late but my 25 year crush on Bono is officially OVER
> 
> God can you imagine what his kids must be thinking



"Daddy's rich! Oh yessss!"


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Fucking bomb Wales NOW!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

she just said "i could have told you that without watching it" when i said everyone's moaning about how bad it is.

s'only cos masterchef is on 2 and that's pants now.

who's left to perform?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Take That and Kings of Leon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

and the Pet Shop Boys (my sole reason for watching. Apart from to moan obviously )


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 18, 2009)

oooh Take That, that'll be my highlight

Joe Calzaghe is quite pretty for a boxer innit?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> she just said "i could have told you that without watching it" when i said everyone's moaning about how bad it is.
> 
> s'only cos masterchef is on 2 and that's pants now.
> 
> who's left to perform?



Pet Shop Boys, doing a hits medley. which will be ace, and the only reason I'm staying tuned (apart from finding out my old flatmate is in the front row with David Hasselhof  )


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Pet Shop Boys, doing a hits medley. which will be ace, and the only reason I'm staying tuned (apart from finding out my old flatmate is in the front row with David Hasselhof  )



Who?


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> She's had that for months.



no she hasn't. she's had short blonde hair for months, but not styled like that. so, erm, there.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Who?



Anne from Morton Valence


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Who?



you've never heard of david hasslehof?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Who?


 
David Hasslehof, from Night Rider


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> no she hasn't. she's had short blonde hair for months, but not styled like that. so, erm, there.



Yeah I thought I would've known about it. 

Kanda made me doubt myself.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> no she hasn't. she's had short blonde hair for months, but not styled like that. so, erm, there.


 
She pretty much had that hair when I saw her at V Festival... I was sat next to her drinking in the VIP bit... so there..


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> you've never heard of david hasslehof?





Kanda said:


> David Hasslehof, from Night Rider



fnar fnar.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Pet Shop Boys, doing a hits medley. which will be ace, and the only reason I'm staying tuned (apart from finding out my old flatmate is in the front row with David Hasselhof  )


if psb's are on, then i think am staying tuned in. 

hasslehoff you say!!! give your flatmate a bell and invite him over for afterparty. i'd even travel to sarf for that


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

don't push me in the pond.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Ooh take that. where's moo?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

My precocious Brit School student cousin is in the audience somewhere. I haven't seen him yet though. I'm on the look out for a blonde emo haircut.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Take That!!!!   Raaaah!!!!!!!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

they've all come as Sheldon from Big Bang Theory


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope moomoo is watching! 

Though their outfits are a bit freaky


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 18, 2009)

my daughter thought they were wearing really wide ties 

but then I thought they were showing off their manly chests


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Take That!!!!   Raaaah!!!!!!!



Phew!! I was getting worried for a bit there


----------



## Lea (Feb 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope moomoo is watching!
> 
> Though their outfits are a bit freaky



Yes, I thought that beige strip down the front was their bare shaved chest from afar.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I laughed when Fearne said 'Duffy McDuffster'.


Me too 



Kanda said:


> Wales should be bombed if Duffy fucking wins another award.





Kanda said:


> Fucking bomb Wales NOW!


Fuck off 



Kanda said:


> I actually like Kings of Leon


Me too cept I shouted at them when they said thanks to "England". Hello?! Twats. 



aurora green said:


> Do people really like Duffy's voice?


It's annoying at best tbh. 



dodgepot said:


> GA were ace.


They were. 



Miss Potter said:


> Joe Calzaghe is quite pretty for a boxer innit?


Yes!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Where was Robbie?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> they've all come as Sheldon from Big Bang Theory



Why are they dressed like that?

I said to my sister 'why have they all got glasses on?' and she said 'because they are clones'

'Clones of what?' I said.

'of eachother'.


That was it. That was her explanation. All matter of fact like.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> don't push me in the pond.



 

Jason is looking geekily gorgeous.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Phew!! I was getting worried for a bit there


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Why are they dressed like that?



i thought they were trying to be kraftwerk or something.


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Jason is looking geekily gorgeous.



I would


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 18, 2009)

Just turned on to this, is that Coldplay or U2 descending from the heavens and rising again whilst torturing us with some shite.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

hahahahahahaahahahahah!!!!!! iron maiden.

heavy metal rules!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Iron Maiden FTW


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i thought they were trying to be kraftwerk or something.



That is a better explanation than 'they are obviously clones' tbf.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Iron Maiden 

Seen them a few times and they are ace


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

Erm Take That DCB


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Erm Take That DCB


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

They are just so cool! Iron Maiden, I should add!!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


>





Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just turned on to this, is that Coldplay or U2 descending from the heavens and rising again whilst torturing us with some shite.


^^^


----------



## fieryjack (Feb 18, 2009)

yikes
sit _down _david


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think the Hoff understands what he is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Is that the Hoffs real hair?


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> ^^^



I see.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Elbow are quite cute cos they are always dead chuffed.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

that cunt Martin looked furious


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Erm Take That DCB



Oh yeah, you're right.

Not that U2 or Cold Play wouldn't act out the we're from heaven coming down to enlighten you with our music and go back again routine.


----------



## fieryjack (Feb 18, 2009)

The "hoff". Next it'll be a zombie flashmob, fucking students.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Elbow were really interesting as usual...


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh god.

Matt Horne just said 'Huaaawge'



I'm scared he's going to say 'it's all gone pete tong' or something next.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

KoL


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

kaugh out loud


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Cockpot


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Elbow are quite cute cos they are always dead chuffed.


I like Elbow


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Cockpot



gormless.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

oh wow. i want to have sex with the guitarist. quite alot.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> gormless.



Gollum


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I like Elbow



i can take 'em or leave 'em, but at least coldplay didn't win.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Chris Martin *still* looks pissed off.


----------



## Lea (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> oh wow. i want to have sex with the guitarist. quite alot.



Yes, those Kings of Leon boys are quite good looking.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

brix said:


> Chris Martin *still* looks pissed off.



wouldn't you, if you were in coldplay?


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> wouldn't you, if you were in coldplay?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

gawd, this is painful. more music less chat!!!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

i love Pete from Elbow admitting he wasn't listening to Cotton


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol dodgepot 



electrogirl said:


> oh wow. i want to have sex with the guitarist. quite alot.






dodgepot said:


> i can take 'em or leave 'em, but at least coldplay didn't win.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Lea said:


> Yes, those Kings of Leon boys are quite good looking.



they made me feel a bit funny. I wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

The Hoff has lost the plot hasn't he 

I'd like to live in Nashville with the Kings Of Leon


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i love Pete from Elbow admitting he wasn't listening to Cotton



Yeah definitely

Especially as he did it all politely.

'sorry, i just wasn't listening at all'


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> they made me feel a bit funny. I wasn't expecting that at all.



I have to admit to similar feelings


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> they made me feel a bit funny. I wasn't expecting that at all.



They're pretty tassttttyyyy.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Hoff has lost the plot hasn't he



Like I said, he has no sense of what he is. We are all laughing at him, albeit affectionately, and he doesn't realise, I don't think.


----------



## Lea (Feb 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Hoff has lost the plot hasn't he



Was he flirting with Fearne?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Those cunts on the Mastercard adverts miming to Bedingfield are just topping the whole nightmare cringe experience off.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Like I said, he has no sense of what he is. We are all laughing at him, albeit affectionately, and he doesn't realise, I don't think.


Some of us are laughing....with no affection whatsoever 



Lea said:


> Was he flirting with Fearne?


Yes


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

is Florence on a LOT of drugs?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

Gok does have great hair


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Those cunts on the Mastercard adverts miming to Bedingfield are just topping the whole nightmare cringe experience off.


its your fault, you started the thread and made us all watch it! 

gwan gok! what a hair cut


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

jesus, i'm turning into electrogirl


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Gok does have great hair


 
Get fucking help.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Should have been Neil Diamond


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 18, 2009)

has Kanye West just had a filling?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanye really is losing it


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> jesus, i'm turning into electrogirl




I've always wanted a sister.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry Kenye but that is a _terrible_ shirt and tie combo


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> jesus, i'm turning into electrogirl



My work here is done. Go forth child...


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

brix said:


> Should have been Neil Diamond


 
Why?? 

He was shit at Glasto for one.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> jesus, i'm turning into electrogirl


 
Why don't you go round Moonpigs. They're having a Brits party!!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

'scream until you prolapse'


yes, that's nice.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Why??
> 
> He was shit at Glasto for one.



He was great at glastonbury.

'Scream until you prolapse' made me chuckle.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Why??
> 
> He was shit at Glasto for one.



I don't know who it should have been really.

But I do love Neil...


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> My work here is done. Go forth child...



i like you so much more when ken isn't around


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i like you so much more when ken isn't around



ha I _knew_ you were thinking that!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> He was great at glastonbury.
> 
> 'Scream until you prolapse' made me chuckle.


 
No he wasn't. 

Most dissapointed I've been when so excited to see someone.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Estelle's gorgeous, but she needs to sack that make up artist.

Is this a strange pairing of artists or what?  Doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

*thumbs up*
My first bop of the night 

agree about estelle's hair and make-up


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm not a big Ting Tings fan at all, but at least they've got some fucking life - it's been plod plod plod all night


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

that was fantastic


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> *thumbs up*
> My first bop of the night
> 
> agree about estelle's hair and make-up


Really?  Hmmmm.  OK, maybe it's me...


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd rather the ting tings on their own tbh that didn't really work.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

oooh it's alan - just for you, geoff.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

That was fun.


I DON'T UNDERSTAND MATT HORNE'S SHOES.

I can't stop looking at them.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

oh fuck, it's Alan Carr.

cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh ffs. I HATE ALLAN CARR


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That was fun.
> 
> 
> I DON'T UNDERSTAND MATT HORNE'S SHOES.
> ...



they're just blue suede creepers. Good shoes, too good for him


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

'alright treacle'


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That was fun.
> 
> 
> I DON'T UNDERSTAND MATT HORNE'S SHOES.
> ...



they're just brothel creepers. you'll be alright.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Has to be GA


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

YAS!!  

my vote wasn't wasted


----------



## starfish (Feb 18, 2009)

Girls Aloud, yaaaay.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

GA!!!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> they're just blue suede creepers. Good shoes, too good for him





dodgepot said:


> they're just brothel creepers. you'll be alright.



why do you old people know more about fashion than me?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh good the "supermatch game" song


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't like GA, but the rest were even worse!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

cos you're lame


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> cos you're lame



bumbags.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> why do you old people know more about fashion than me?


 
Cos you're young and don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Sarah is so filthy.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

hurrah 

Nadines legs are like the size of my thumbs.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Has Sarah been on the lash already?


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> why do you old people know more about fashion than me?



cos we're supercool, and not in a wacky way.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

ah, cheryl, the people's princess


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Cos you're young and don't know what the fuck you're talking about.



shutup J-Lo


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> hurrah
> 
> Nadines legs are like the size of my thumbs.


 
You have 30" thumbs??? Fuck me!!!


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh good the "supermatch game" song



OMG.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Hurray for Tom Jones !!!!!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

brix said:


> Has Sarah been on the lash already?


 
She loves her bugle


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> hurrah
> 
> Nadines legs are like the size of my thumbs.



But chances are people dont screw up their faces and go 'wha???' every time you open your mouth.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hurray for Tom Jones !!!!!



no.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

How orange is Tom??


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

tom jones resembles anne robinson.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> You have 30" thumbs??? Fuck me!!!



I feel really victimised today. Jefe started it now you're all ganging up on me. I know how cheesy feels now.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> But chances are people dont screw up their faces and go 'wha???' every time you open your mouth.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> OMG.



I'd like to claim that as mine but Mr. D. la Rouge pointed out the resemblance between the song and the Blankety Blank theme


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> But chances are people dont screw up their faces and go 'wha???' every time you open your mouth.


 
I always do, it's something to do with Sparklefish.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

brix said:


> How orange is Tom??



His face confuses me.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

brix said:


> How orange is Tom??



he's so bright it's making his hair look grey!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> no.







brix said:


> How orange is Tom??



As orange as he needs to be


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> His face confuses me.



everything confuses you


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

right, duffy can retire happy now. please.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

Tom is such a sleazy fucker


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

I wonder if Duffy is annoyed that she's stuck in a sixties hairdo rut.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> he's so bright it's making his hair look grey!



Grey and orange.  Not the best colour combo.  The purple tie doesn't help.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Tom is such a sleazy fucker


 
Isn't he her dad?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I feel really victimised today. Jefe started it now you're all ganging up on me. I know how cheesy feels now.


did you push her in the pond as well?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice acceptance speech from Duffy.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Isn't he her dad?




I did actually snort when I read that.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Seriously, Sarah is brilliant. Look at her.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

Everyone grumbled. The sky was grey.
We had nothing to do and nothing to say.
We were nearing the end of a dismal day,
And then there seemed to be nothing beyond,
Then
cheesy fell into the pond!


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

*sob*


----------



## KellyDJ (Feb 18, 2009)

I think Sarah's definitely a bit tipsy


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

KellyDJ said:


> I think Sarah's definitely a bit tipsy



She looks like she needs the loo as well.  She's deffo doing the wee dance.


----------



## fieryjack (Feb 18, 2009)

god damn. Why couldn't the pet shop boys have been left alone to be ace?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Seriously, Sarah is brilliant. Look at her.


 
Yeah, look at how much coke is up her nose


----------



## madamv (Feb 18, 2009)

I am watching it a bit behind so i can forward the ads and crap bits. Yey. I will have caught up in about ten mins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

We've just booked tickets to see the Pet Shop Boys at the O2 in June


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

matt horne just said "true dat"


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Kylie's red sparkly dress is beautiful.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

me, ouchmonkey and fieryjack watched the Pet Shop Boys at a festival in Dublin a couple of year ago and it was genuinely one of the best shows I've ever seen 

and it was the first time it became clear that Fieryjack was a buffty


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Brandon Cunting Flowers


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Brandon Cunting Flowers



I have to have some kind of respect for that jacket though.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

It so is, electrogirl! I want it. Kylie's dress not Flowers daft jacket! 



El Jefe said:


> Gok does have great hair


I love AuntieGok 



Miss Potter said:


> has Kanye West just had a filling?





El Jefe said:


> Kanye really is losing it


He is a COCK. 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Hurray for Tom Jones !!!!!


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Brandon Flowers= FieryJack


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Neil Tennant lives near my mum and dad.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

no, your mum and dad live near neil tennant.


----------



## fieryjack (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Brandon Flowers= FieryJack


who the hell is brandon flowers? I presume he's some modern version of george clooney or sean connery

i get them a lot.

fuck you jefe, any more of that and we'll talk about you cutting yourself on a bagel because i wouldn't hold you like you wanted.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Your Mum and Dad are his tenants??


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

fieryjack said:


> who the hell is brandon flowers? I presume he's some modern version of george clooney or sean connery


 
He's the mormon from Vegas that is the lead singer of the Killers.


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 18, 2009)

yay for Brandon Flowers. Me and Mr Potter are flying to Dublin to see the Killers on Friday whoop!


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh god, not that woman...


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> He's the mormon from Vegas that is the lead singer of the Killers.



Don't you see it?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL

I can hear the OUTRAGE already.


----------



## KellyDJ (Feb 18, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> yay for Brandon Flowers. Me and Mr Potter are flying to Dublin to see the Killers on Friday whoop!



*jealous* I really like the Killers


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Don't you see it?


 
Me see what??? 

I don't know Fieryjack.


----------



## fieryjack (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Don't you see it?


he looks more like Andy, I think. I look more like alan carr these days.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Who _is_ that woman?


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

Lady Gaga looks like she's got a nappy on.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Lady cunting Gaga


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Lady cunting Gaga



Was it? Fuck, I've done well managing to not know what she looked like until now.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

brix said:


> Lady Gaga looks like she's got a nappy on.


 
Shouldn't wear a sanny towel in that outfit really.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, 7 pages of moaning.

It's been a pleasure everyone.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Hurrah for the Pet Shop Boys


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Was it? Fuck, I've done well managing to not know what she looked like until now.




You have.  Whatever you're doing, keep on doing it!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, night. 

2 hours of cunts on TV, why the fuck didn't they show the footy


----------



## Lea (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Well, 7 pages of moaning.
> 
> It's been a pleasure everyone.



It's been a most enjoyable group moan.


----------



## brix (Feb 18, 2009)

And then, just to top it off, Duffy advertising Coke...


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Was it? Fuck, I've done well managing to not know what she looked like until now.



Haven't you seen the pics of her with her hair tied in a bow? I love it. 

Will find a pic.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Please don't


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Lea said:


> It's been a most enjoyable group moan.



I really do start the _best_ threads.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 18, 2009)

brix said:


> And then, just to top it off, Duffy advertising Coke...



The silly bint really needs to get some lights on that bike.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Please don't



cock off kanda.


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 18, 2009)

aaagh I was going to post this when Lady Gaga was on but my wireless connection broke

anyways....

Lady GaGa looked like the teapot ride at Thorpe Park.

That is all


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> cock off kanda.



Hahahahaha! I_ love_ that!


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Hahahahaha! I_ love_ that!



Amazing innit? My hair isn't long enough.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

well that was fun.

well done GA, well done Elbow and most of all - well done _us_ 

(special thanks to electrogirl)


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> well that was fun.
> 
> well done GA, well done Elbow and most of all - well done _us_
> 
> (special thanks to electrogirl)



Lol. 

Congrats all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, twas fun. and pet shop boys could have gone on a bit longer. but am not moaning now...


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

but now, at least, if anyone ever calls girls aloud crap, i have objective proof that they're not. they won best single at the brits. you can't really argue with that.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

*star jumps*

the winner


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 18, 2009)

*swan dives*


----------



## Kanda (Feb 19, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> but now, at least, if anyone ever calls girls aloud crap, i have objective proof that they're not. they won best single at the brits. you can't really argue with that.



Previous winners:

British single: Liberty X – "Just a Little"
British single: S Club 7 – "Don't Stop Movin'"
British single: Robbie Williams - "Rock DJ"
British single: Robbie Williams – "She's the One"
British single: Robbie Williams – "Angels"
British single: All Saints – "Never Ever"
British single: Spice Girls – "Wannabe"
British single: Take That – "Back for Good"
British single: Phil Collins - "Another Day in Paradise"
British single: Fairground Attraction - "Perfect"
British single: Rick Astley - "Never Gonna Give You Up"
British Single: Tears for Fears - "Everybody Wants to Rule the World"

GA are up there with the best


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 19, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Previous winners:
> 
> British single: Liberty X – "Just a Little"
> *British single: S Club 7 – "Don't Stop Movin'"*
> ...



Three fantastic pop records.  GA makes it four.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 19, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Previous winners:
> 
> British single: Liberty X – "Just a Little"
> British single: S Club 7 – "Don't Stop Movin'"
> ...



i think you missed my tongue stuck firmly in my cheek


----------



## Kanda (Feb 19, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i think you missed my tongue stuck firmly in my cheek



Not at all , mine was too


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 19, 2009)

oh, well, i knew that. 

of course i knew that


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2009)

My sister worked on the pet shop boys manager's teeth.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 19, 2009)

At least U2 proved that they're now sh*tter than I thought they were.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> At least U2 proved that they're now sh*tter than I thought they were.



sexy booooooooooooooooooooooooots.

wtf.

I actually hate them, i mean, actual hate.

And why has no-one mentioned the fact that he was wearing EYESHADOW?

Knob.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 19, 2009)

Girls Aloud should really not sing live.

Especially Cheryl and Nicola, Jesus wept that was awful.

Although at least they tried, cough*TakeThat*cough.

Kings of Leon were the only ones remotely in tune.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 19, 2009)

I wonder if Estelle and Duffy had a dust up backstage? I hope Duffy punched her stupid hairdo off her head.

This is what i'm refering to:-

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2008/mar/28/news.race


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 19, 2009)

James Cordon and Matthew Horne were about as funny as pubic lice.

They were terrible at presenting and just not funny.  Comic actors are not the same as comedians.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 19, 2009)

no nominations for Annie Lennox or Kate Bush in Best UK Female category


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 19, 2009)

Artie Fufkin said:


> no nominations for Annie Lennox or Kate Bush in Best UK Female category



end of an era.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 19, 2009)

Artie Fufkin said:


> no nominations for Annie Lennox or Kate Bush in Best UK Female category



Aren't the rules they have to have had a release in the last year?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 19, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Aren't the rules they have to have had a release in the last year?



it was a joke 

it's just that they both used to get nominated nearly every year.

just like U2 would be nominated for Best British Band until it was pointed out that they were from Ireland, so subsequently moved to Best International Band


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Aren't the rules they have to have had a release in the last year?


if that is the case, what on earth was ian brown being nominated for???


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 19, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Girls Aloud should really not sing live.
> 
> Especially Cheryl and Nicola, Jesus wept that was awful.



it weren't brilliant, but far from awful. i've seen them live quite a few times and they certainly can sing live.

i was trying to resist getting into this as it will only upset me


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if that is the case, what on earth was ian brown being nominated for???



best british monkey


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> it weren't brilliant, but far from awful. i've seen them live quite a few times and they certainly can sing live.
> 
> i was trying to resist getting into this as it will only upset me



Just walk away Dodgepot, walk away...


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 19, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> it weren't brilliant, but far from awful. i've seen them live quite a few times and they certainly can sing live.
> 
> i was trying to resist getting into this as it will only upset me



We'll agree to disagree (I have the same argument with my girlfriend everytime they pop up on TV and it never ends well for me )


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 19, 2009)

i should really. these people *purposefully* try to rile me, i'm sure of it.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 19, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> We'll agree to disagree (I have the same argument with my girlfriend everytime they pop up on TV and it never ends well for me )



good idea.

would you like an ice cream?


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 19, 2009)

I've never seen/heard what the hype machine sees IN Duffy...the sooner the second album curse strikes, the better, though I have a tiny bit less hate in my heart for Duffy now that I've been subjected to Lady GaGa and her gob-full-of-marbles voice


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 19, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> good idea.
> 
> would you like an ice cream?



Double 99 please.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 19, 2009)

The whole Brits thing is pretty depressing cos it highlights what a lack of good music there is at the moment - the best british male was particularly woeful


----------



## brix (Feb 19, 2009)

A reminder of the bizarre outfit that Lady Gaga had on 






More unique sartorial style from the Brits here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandst...t-awards-fashion-red-carpet?picture=343501419


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 19, 2009)

D'wards said:


> The whole Brits thing is pretty depressing cos it highlights what a lack of good music there is at the moment - the best british male was particularly woeful



that's rubbish, sorry. The BRITS have always been crap and have never reflected what good music there is. Go back through the last 20 years and show me a year when the BRITs highlighted all that was exciting about music


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah, the brits is hardly representative of all music going in britain. it's representative of mainstream, commercial music, if you want to call it that.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 20, 2009)

Horne and Condon= the Hale and Pace of our generation


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 20, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Horne and Condon= the Hale and Pace of our generation



you subscribe to Popbitch too? 

"Duffy - she puts the plank into plankton"


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 21, 2009)

D'wards said:


> The whole Brits thing is pretty depressing cos it highlights what a lack of good music there is at the moment - the best british male was particularly woeful



The whole Brits thing is refreshing cos it displays how out of touch the music industry are with real music. Whilst that is the case, they keep thier grubby little hands off the music that i love.

_(pauses for minute to look up who won, never pay any attention normally.... theory confirmed)_

There is an abundance of good music about at the minute if you care to look... but you wont find it on the Brits


----------

